# Bay Area/Nor Cal Meet Thread



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

so us bay area folks have been talking about having a meet. i was thinking late september/early october for a date since i'll be busy this month and the early part of the september . i was also thinking a good meet up spot would be mccarthy ranch parking lot located in milpitas, ca. plenty of empty parking and plenty of places to eat (in n' out). but if anyone has any other alternatives, just post in this thread. also post your guys availability and preferences.


----------



## phyphoestilic (Jul 9, 2007)

I'd be down, I was thinking of visiting my friend up in Santa Cruz sometime Late Sept or early Oct anyways. I'd also love to hear ur system.


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Let's choose a date and work around that. 

Saturday's or Sunday's?

Sunday works for me best.

Who's available Sept 22nd weekend?


----------



## maestro (Jul 7, 2007)

i'll be there


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

i'm free 9/22 i think. saturday works best for me but sunday will work as well.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

why do you guys have to be so far away??


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm interested. My system should actually _function_ by then!


----------



## Nathan P (Jun 9, 2007)

I should be down, I'll be in San Luis Obispo then so it'd be a couple hourse up the coast.


----------



## dingaling (Apr 14, 2005)

sept is a lil busy for me, early oct. should work... i'll double check


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

It would be great if everyone can make it, so I think we can aim for October. I'm busy on October 20th, but any other day I could make it. 

How about October 6th?


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

Vestax said:


> It would be great if everyone can make it, so I think we can aim for October. I'm busy on October 20th, but any other day I could make it.
> 
> How about October 6th?


October will be cooler outside, and that's good, especially if we're going to be checking out systems.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

man can we meet halfway in the middle like berkeley or something, so us sacto folks can come too


----------



## fastev (May 28, 2007)

I'm in, any weekend should work for me.


----------



## jay (Sep 12, 2005)

only available saturdays here


----------



## firegate (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm in.. Anything works for me except Oct 12-13.


----------



## PSYKO_Inc (Dec 11, 2006)

Damn, unfortunately I'll be TDY to New Jersey from mid September to mid October. I was really hoping to make a meet sometime...maybe next time.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

wow nice response so far. looks like it'll be sometime in october from reading everyones post. keep posting. 

also we'll see about location, it just depends on where everyone is and whats most convenient. i'd be willing to drive between 1-2 hours to meet up but the more convenient for the whole group the better.


----------



## jay (Sep 12, 2005)

i'm in sf but am willing to travel...preferably south (anything to avoid the bay bridge)


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

I might be down. I am just trying to find time to get my setup all installed. I was going to get my front stage in today but it looks like I am running out of time. Hopefully by then I will have my amps and processor


----------



## firegate (Jun 9, 2007)

We should do Mission College for old time's sake .


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

firegate said:


> We should do Mission College for old time's sake .


chandra, that's exactly what i said to the guys! That was nearly 7 years ago when the first car audio meet occurred. Arc Audio team was there along with DK and the crew. It was an awesome experience back then. 

I know both midnightce and newtitan are both from sac. There at least 4 or 5guys from SF, and some more from the east bay but at least a dozen from the south bay (where McCarthy Ranch and Mission College is). We'd probably have to take a vote on days and location.

So far, we have October 6th as the possible date (noonish?).

McCarthy Ranch or Mission College for a possible south bay location?

If you guys know some more good meeting places (that accomodates everyone), list them out.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

bump


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey Guys,
Sorry I'm late to the party.  Been out of town this week.
Count me in. Probably sooner is better for me, but I'll try to make it whatever weekend you guys decide. Thanks for organizing, Peter.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

im going to set a tentative date for october 6th around noon? please let me know asap if the 6th is good for you guys.


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

alphakenny1 said:


> im going to set a tentative date for october 6th around noon? please let me know asap if the 6th is good for you guys.


At this mission park place?

10/6 is good for me.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

MidnightCE said:


> At this mission park place?
> 
> 10/6 is good for me.


yea as of right now, either mission college or mccarthy ranch. actually mission college is pretty good because there won't be anyone around as its a pretty empty spot.


----------



## fastev (May 28, 2007)

I'll second the vote for Mission College...


----------



## fej (Feb 8, 2006)

Heh 10/6 is the one day in Oct I can't make .. my brother's wedding. Should be able to make most other weekends in October as well.


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

fej said:


> Heh 10/6 is the one day in Oct I can't make .. my brother's wedding. Should be able to make most other weekends in October as well.


Tell him to reschedule. This is important, man!


----------



## JMichaels (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm in no matter the day.


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Okay here's an updated list for interested members (if I'm missing somebody, please chime in)

So far I see 2 not available on Oct 6th

1.alphakenny
2.maestro 
3.phyphoestilic(will be in bay area sometime in october)
4.MidnightCE 
5.Nathan P 
6.dingaling 
7.vestax
8.newtitan (hoping to meet halfway)
9.fastev 
10.jay (saturdays only)
11.firegate (no oct12 or oct13)
12.PSYKO_Inc (not available til mid october)
13.03blueSI 
14.shinjohn
15. fej(cannot make oct 6th)
16. JMichaels
17. rcurley
18. whiterabbit


Oct 20th anybody?


----------



## fej (Feb 8, 2006)

I am in for the 20th as far as I know. If you guys agree on the 6th I will catch the next one


----------



## JAG (May 6, 2006)

Vestax said:


> Okay here's an updated list for interested members (if I'm missing somebody, please chime in)
> 
> So far I see 2 not available on Oct 6th
> 
> ...


Please add me .... Any date is fine.


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

The 6th is good for me and I can probably do the 20th but you guys will have to throw me a birthday party .


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

If you guys do the 20th I may come out and be the SoCal rep.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

anthony, reading an old post, you said you aren't available on the 20th? 

marv, sure we can throw you a party, 21st birthday right ? 

updated list:

1.alphakenny
2.maestro
3.phyphoestilic(will be in bay area sometime in october)
4.MidnightCE
5.Nathan P
6.dingaling
7.vestax
8.newtitan (hoping to meet halfway)
9.fastev
10.jay (saturdays only)
11.firegate (no oct12 or oct13)
12.PSYKO_Inc (not available til mid october)
13.03blueSI
14.shinjohn
15. fej(cannot make oct 6th)
16. JMichaels
17. rcurley
18. whiterabbit
19. AVI
20. Mr Marv
21. eqsandleds 

looks like a great list so far. i know there's more bay area peeps, come on out fellas.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm in for the 6th or the 20th. Either way is great for me. I take it that Mission College is down near Milpitas? If so that's just under a 3 hour drive for me (from Rocklin just to the east of Sac), so a Saturday would surely be better. It's going to be really nice to finally meet some of the local guys from the forum. I'm not sure if the systems in any of our cars will actually be finished, but at least I can pick your brains and learn tons from all of you.

Zach


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

Please count me in. I have no plans for the moment for the month of October so any date is fine. Thanks.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I can't do Oct 20th and I'm in the same boat as Newtitan since I'm in Sac as well.



Vestax said:


> Okay here's an updated list for interested members (if I'm missing somebody, please chime in)
> 
> So far I see 2 not available on Oct 6th
> 
> ...


----------



## raadkins16 (Apr 21, 2005)

Hey guys,
I am going to be in San Jose labor day- Sept 8th.

If anyone is around it would be good to meet and catch up.

This meet looks like fun, wish I could join you, maybe one day!


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

alphakenny1 said:


> anthony, reading an old post, you said you aren't available on the 20th?
> 
> marv, sure we can throw you a party, 21st birthday right ?
> 
> ...


Doh!!! I totally forgot, I have a wedding on the 20th but I think I'll be free during the day.


----------



## PSYKO_Inc (Dec 11, 2006)

Just got some new info today. Looks like my TDY will be cut short, and I should be back by the end of Sept. Maybe I'll even have a working setup in my truck by then...


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Come on Sac guys. I live where you do and I'm willing to make the drive. It's not that bad of a drive down to Milpitas. But closer to SF would be nice. Treasure Island right in the bay is a cool spot to meet up. They have BBQ grills and TONS of parking.


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Okay guys... after talking to several members on the board, it was agreed that Oct 6th works best. I really wanted everyone to attend (as most as possible) and I apologize to those who can't make it.

We'll probably start a new thread on the meet a month before. Keep a look out for that thread.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Awesome! I'm looking forward to finally being able to put faces to names.


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

Nobody better laugh at my awesome amp rack held in with only 1 screw.


----------



## NoFlyZone (Jan 27, 2007)

Must be one big ass screw!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Boostedrex said:


> Come on Sac guys. I live where you do and I'm willing to make the drive. It's not that bad of a drive down to Milpitas. But closer to SF would be nice. Treasure Island right in the bay is a cool spot to meet up. They have BBQ grills and TONS of parking.


You're in Rocklin too? I'm on Brookfield Circle off Sierra College just south of Rocklin Rd. I don't mind making the drive but right now I have nothing to hear but the stock Civic Si system with a W205 pushing it. I'm waiting for my SEs and new subs so I can get everything else in.


----------



## fej (Feb 8, 2006)

Ahh well, have fun guys I will catch the next one


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

Ill be there WITH A WORKING SYSTEM YAY


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

honestly the way our meets work, noone needs a working system. just one that looks good.


----------



## maestro (Jul 7, 2007)

Whiterabbit said:


> honestly the way our meets work, noone needs a working system. just one that looks good.


i call ********. you dont need a working system or look good.


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Hell, you don't even need to mount your tweeters and you get props.... isn't that right maestro?


----------



## maestro (Jul 7, 2007)

Vestax said:


> Hell, you don't even need to mount your tweeters and you get props.... isn't that right maestro?


i'm just gonna go ahead and say it... even with my wang hanging tweets it still sounds better than a lot of ppls systems... OHHHHHHHHHH YA I brought it.


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

I guess I won't be too afraid of showing off my 1 screw amp rack.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> You're in Rocklin too? I'm on Brookfield Circle off Sierra College just south of Rocklin Rd. I don't mind making the drive but right now I have nothing to hear but the stock Civic Si system with a W205 pushing it. I'm waiting for my SEs and new subs so I can get everything else in.


You know that I live in Rocklin, we've emailed via government mail on base. Remember me now? And what happened to your VW? Is it sold or did you just pick up a new car to do a system in?

I'm not even sure if my system will be fully installed by the time this meet rolls around. I have 2 big RX-7 meets that are coming up prior to this meet so hopefully I'll have time left over for the Scion. We'll see, but I'll be there either way.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

BTW, if anyone has an RTA around that they can bring, we can use it to measure people's cars!! it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

ill bring an RTA, but its integrated into the car. youll have to park next to me to take advantage of it.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

sweet steve. we can setup a station for people to drive up their cars to your car . haha.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

no, you can just park your car next to mine, im sure youll be the only one wanting an RTA


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

actually i dont really care, just something some people might be interested in .


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

We'll just use the walking RTA. Leon where you at?


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

that'll work as well!


----------



## firegate (Jun 9, 2007)

I can bring my laptop /w some rta/measurement software and a preamp if someone else has a measurement mic (sold mine a while back).


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

can you update first post with detailz?


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

umm can't edit the first post. either me or anthony (vestax) will probably make a thread within the next couple of weeks with full details of the meet.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

me and anthony were talking and we thought it might be cool to have an optional lunch for people who want to show up early. if we decide to go to mission, we can walk to in n' out burger and have lunch and then we'll be good for the rest of the meet . maybe meet at in n' out around 12? then eat for an hour then head to the parking lot. lemme know if any guys are down. thanks.


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

alphakenny1 said:


> me and anthony were talking and we thought it might be cool to have an optional lunch for people who want to show up early. if we decide to go to mission, we can walk to in n' out burger and have lunch and then we'll be good for the rest of the meet . maybe meet at in n' out around 12? then eat for an hour then head to the parking lot. lemme know if any guys are down. thanks.


I'm all for in n' out


----------



## fastev (May 28, 2007)

Mr Marv said:


> I'm all for in n' out


2nd that.


----------



## jay (Sep 12, 2005)

fastev said:


> 2nd that.


3rded


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Double-double animal style FTW!!!!! +4


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

True story. My friend ordered a 20x20. That's 20 slices of cheese, and 20 patties in a pair of buns. I watched him finish it! LMAO  He didn't really feel too good after when we went bowling... haha.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Boostedrex said:


> You know that I live in Rocklin, we've emailed via government mail on base. Remember me now? And what happened to your VW? Is it sold or did you just pick up a new car to do a system in?
> 
> I'm not even sure if my system will be fully installed by the time this meet rolls around. I have 2 big RX-7 meets that are coming up prior to this meet so hopefully I'll have time left over for the Scion. We'll see, but I'll be there either way.


Yeah, it kicked back in after I posted. Yeah, that drive from Rocklin was costing me more in gas than my payment when it gets hot outside. I was down to 22MPG. Umm...no. Sucks too cuz that system rocked. Oh well, I stripped it, sold it and bought a black 07 Civic Si sedan. Something different, gets great mileage and dash pods will be easy AND out of the way.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

In N' Out FTMFW!!!


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Peter, thanks for the updates. Sorry I've been out of the loop lately. I've been popping in and out on the forums less frequently since the new job and I just got back this am (8:00 this morning) from China.
I'm good for In N' Out and I can bring my laptop measurement setup if people are interested in using it....
Which reminds me, I have a BUNCH of data I need to post in my data thread.  Damn, so little time for car audio these days.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Vestax said:


> True story. My friend ordered a 20x20. That's 20 slices of cheese, and 20 patties in a pair of buns. I watched him finish it! LMAO  He didn't really feel too good after when we went bowling... haha.


All right, I'm sorry, but that's just wrong. Nobody should eat 20 meat patties and 20 pieces of cheese.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

to be expected. As the saying goes "my new job is a hassle...." 

Got to go to China, eh? hows the food over there? Saw a show on TV that REALLY makes me want to visit for the food.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

shinjohn said:


> Which reminds me, I have a BUNCH of data I need to post in my data thread.  Damn, so little time for car audio these days.


give me your keys. Ill give peter the air body saw and we can finish your kickpanels plus those 12's you wanted in your doors in no time =B


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Whiterabbit said:


> to be expected. As the saying goes "my new job is a hassle...."
> 
> Got to go to China, eh? hows the food over there? Saw a show on TV that REALLY makes me want to visit for the food.


I've done my share of time overseas, so going over has no novelty whatsoever for me. The food isn't bad; you just have to be careful where/who you get it from.  Where I was at, there is alot of fresh seafood, if you're into that.



Whiterabbit said:


> give me your keys. Ill give peter the air body saw and we can finish your kickpanels plus those 12's you wanted in your doors in no time =B


I'm not sure if I trust Peter with power tools.  I'm gonna get there though, eventually....
You know what the saddest part is? Now that I'm so close to work, I have all of 5 minutes each way to listen to my car stereo.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

why yes, I AM into food 

the airbody saw isnt a power tool, its an air tool. so no trust problems? good. He'll get those 15's into your door in no time flat.


----------



## jay (Sep 12, 2005)

shinjohn said:


> I've done my share of time overseas, so going over has no novelty whatsoever for me. The food isn't bad; you just have to be careful where/who you get it from.  Where I was at, there is alot of fresh seafood, if you're into that.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I trust Peter with power tools.  I'm gonna get there though, eventually....
> You know what the saddest part is? Now that I'm so close to work, I have all of 5 minutes each way to listen to my car stereo.


x2 on the overseas thing...i'd much rather travel for business within the U.S....so much easier, not to mention not having to deal w/ jetlag. much prefer the variety of food to be had during U.S. travel as well 

what i would give for a 5 minute commute....it may be 5 minutes to work, but who says you have to take the 5 minute route on the way home? 

on a sidenote - how did those se530's work out for you?


----------



## maestro (Jul 7, 2007)

Whiterabbit said:


> to be expected. As the saying goes "my new job is a hassle...."
> 
> Got to go to China, eh? hows the food over there? Saw a show on TV that REALLY makes me want to visit for the food.


food in china is goood. depends on what part of china you're in but the food can vary quite a bit from region to region.... i personally like the more southern canton style cooking...

where are you going?

i disagree with everyone on the int'l travel. i love it in short bursts but then i'm young and single...


----------



## jay (Sep 12, 2005)

maestro said:


> food in china is goood. depends on what part of china you're in but the food can vary quite a bit from region to region.... i personally like the more southern canton style cooking...
> 
> where are you going?
> 
> i disagree with everyone on the int'l travel. i love it in short bursts but then i'm young and single...


meh, i like home cooking better...though the food around canton can be pretty good. 

i'm definitely not a fan of int'l travel...at least not for short business trips. motion sickness and jetlag are not my friends. by the time i'm recovered, it's just about time to make the trip back


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

bump for more advertisement


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

jay said:


> on a sidenote - how did those se530's work out for you?


BTW, Jon, I ordered them, but haven't received them yet. I'll let you know how I like them. It just seems funny since I'll use them primarily with iPods that cost MUCH less than the headset.  I'm looking forward to trying them out.


----------

